# MArriott Disney-PAris if no car?



## elaine (Jul 21, 2009)

How is staying at Marriott Disney-Paris for 3 days or so without a car ? starting 1st with Airport (assuming the closer one) to MArriott, then mechanics to get from MArriott to PAris for the day.  I understand there is a shuttle to Disney and then you can get the RER train?  What are the fees--we are 3 adults, 3 kids. We would only go into PAris 1 day.


----------



## Kola (Jul 22, 2009)

elaine said:


> How is staying at Marriott Disney-Paris for 3 days or so without a car ? starting 1st with Airport (assuming the closer one) to MArriott, then mechanics to get from MArriott to PAris for the day.  I understand there is a shuttle to Disney and then you can get the RER train?  What are the fees--we are 3 adults, 3 kids. We would only go into PAris 1 day.



We have stayed at Marriott's Isle de France a week and I wouldn't do it without a car. It's unrealistic to expect to get 3 adults and 3 kids from the airport to the resort with your bags, then travel to the city for a day, followed by a return with the bags to the airport, - all that and more (food, shopping, etc.) without having a car. 
Yes, there is an option to go by train to Disney and yes there is a Marriott''s shuttle, -all provided you know what you are doing, you understand the system and your kids will not drive you up the wall.

 If you were just two young adults I would say go and try it. But with six persons and your bags, - just forget it. Book a car for three days and enjoy your trip. You will save money and get ten times more from your experience !


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 22, 2009)

I've stayed there twice, once without a car and the most recent time with a car. It's a difficult trip without a car. The shuttle service used to run from 8 AM- 8 PM and now is very limited. It is possible to take the shuttle to Disney in the morning, catch the train to Paris, see Paris, return on the train and get a shuttle back to the Marriott. 

You can get a shuttle bus from CDG (airport) to Disney. However for 6 of you a car would be less expensive than the shuttle both directions.

You can walk to town for groceries, it's not too far.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 23, 2009)

I would get the car, but on the day trip to Paris I would take the train. Trying to drive in an major European city is not easy, especially with 3 kids.


----------



## Kola (Jul 23, 2009)

In case you wonder there is an expressway close to the Marriott's resort that takes you into the centre of Paris. It also connects to other expressways in case you decide to visit some other prominent and historic Pais landmarks. 
Parking in Paris is relatively expensive but so it is in any major US city or anywhere.

K.


----------

